# Pokémon Sun and Moon trailer released



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2016)

Lmao 

Now watch the damn video and add info to it!

HYPEEEE

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Solgaleo has Full Meal Body as its ability. No stats lowered by Intimidate


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 2, 2016)

Neato!


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2016)

Solgaleo's Signature Move may be Sunsteel Strike

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lunala's a Psychic Ghost type

Ability is Shadow Shield

Signature move is Moongeist Beam


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jun 2, 2016)

pokedex is a rotom


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Lmao
> 
> Now watch the damn video and add info to it!
> 
> ...


And done


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 2, 2016)

a rotom in the pokedex? that's....odd. could be cool though.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jun 2, 2016)

WHO'S THIS _WHITE-ASS_ LILLIE LOOKIN LIL' MUTHA??


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2016)

Professor is Kukui

Lillie is Kukui's myterious assistant, also possibile waifu candidate


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 2, 2016)

The lion is a Psychic and Steel type.  Not fire. Makes my final decision harder.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Professor is Kukui
> 
> Lillie is Kukui's myterious assistant, also possibile waifu candidate


Already added
Edit: And yes, she is.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2016)

Rival is named Hau.

Rotom has new form. Pokedex form


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Rival is named Hau.
> 
> Rotom has new form. Pokedex form


Again fam, check and check


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2016)

Release date: November 18, 2016

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You should add in stills from the video


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Release date: November 18, 2016
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> You should add in stills from the video


Done, Finally got first in something pokemon related xD


----------



## heartgold (Jun 2, 2016)

Region map looking sweet


----------



## Zan' (Jun 2, 2016)

Moongeist Beam is one of the worst move names I have ever heard.
Geist from the german word for ghost.
So either use "Mondgeist Beam" effectively "Moonghost" in german or just use "Moonghost Beam" which sounds shit as well.
(And better yet. Why not use Ray instead of beam? Because "Moonray" like "Sunray" would make more sense than "Moonbeam")
But why'd you mix it like that?


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 2, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Region map looking sweet


that white "boat" thing in the sort of middle looks interesting. perhaps a floating battle frontier or something similar.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 2, 2016)

7. 8/10 Too much water. - IGN

Can't wait for Gamexplain.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> 7. 8/10 Too much water. - IGN
> 
> Can't wait for Gamexplain.


All those 30m videos on 2m of footage! Lets gooooooooooooooo


----------



## heartgold (Jun 2, 2016)

Over world on the bottom screen in 2D!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

Have you guys seen the Japanese videos?

Especially this one:


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> Have you guys seen the Japanese videos?
> 
> Especially this one:



Nintendo of America:  Oh shit it's a Bikini better make it a onezie


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Nintendo of America:  Oh shit it's a Bikini better make it a onezie



Hahaha, don't think so, will be localized by NOE


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> Hahaha, don't think so, will be localized by NOE


Either way the waifus are strong with this one.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Either way the waifus are strong with this one.



Guess so.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://serebii.net:



> Edit @ 14:32: It has been confirmed that Pokémon Sun & Moon will be featured on Nintendo Treehouse Live @ E3 on June 14th 2016 while Pokémon GO will have a Q&A on June 15th 2016.
> Edit @ 14:34: In a special video on the Japanese site, the Pokédex lists the Alola Pokédex and the MeleMele Pokédex.
> Footage


----------



## Treeko (Jun 2, 2016)

The region map doesn't show the island you start from in the first trailer, there will be more than 5-6 islands in the game this can't be the full region map......also you can faintly notice a island under a cloud upper right corner.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

Treeko said:


> The region map doesn't show the island you start from in the first trailer, there will be more than 5-6 islands in the game this can't be the full region map......also you can faintly notice a island under a cloud upper right corner.



See my serebii.net quote one post above yours


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> Guess so.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> http://serebii.net:


Edit @ 14:32: It has been confirmed that Pokémon Sun & Moon will be featured on Nintendo Treehouse Live @ E3 on June 14th 2016 while Pokémon GO will have a Q&A on June 15th 2016.

WAIT WAIT. It's not Zelda only. THANK GOD.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Edit @ 14:32: It has been confirmed that Pokémon Sun & Moon will be featured on Nintendo Treehouse Live @ E3 on June 14th 2016 while Pokémon GO will have a Q&A on June 15th 2016.
> 
> WAIT WAIT. It's not Zelda only. THANK GOD.



And the melemele pokedex


----------



## Treeko (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> See my serebii.net quote one post above yours


So there's more news to be had this month eh, seems like a big month for nintendo

EDIT: WTF is melemele pokedex lol are they gonna be adding 2 regions?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

Treeko said:


> So there's more news to be had this month eh, seems like a big month for nintendo



Yeah and there are more "Pokédexes" at least one for "Alola" and one for "Melemele"


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> Yeah and there are two pokedexes at least one for "Alola" and one for "Melemele"


I can not and will never be able to pronounce Melemele
Also, there are 2 pokedexs?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

Treeko said:


> So there's more news to be had this month eh, seems like a big month for nintendo
> 
> EDIT: WTF is melemele pokedex lol are they gonna be adding 2 regions?



Guess so


----------



## Sliter (Jun 2, 2016)

my logo still better =3= hahah



*(just promoting myself :v gamefreak notice meeee .A. 
lol)*

Well there are very nice stuff hum O3O


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I can not and will never be able to announec Melemele
> Also, there are 2 pokedexs?



"Mèhlemèhle" is the pronouncation I guess, and it's like "central -, coastal - and mountain Kalos", I guess


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> "Mèhlemèhle" is the pronouncation I guess, and it's like "central -, coastal - and mountain Kalos", I guess


I also read a post back that there might be two regions. Will we be able to go back to Kalos? 

However, in the first trailer it said "This is where it all comes together" 
I'm still hoping for a pokemon rainbow type situation.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

@BurningDesire you can also scan QR's to register Pokémon


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> @Burning Desire you can also scan QR's to register Pokémon


So you don't have to capture them to register them. 0_0


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I also read a post back that there might be two regions. Will we be able to go back to Kalos?
> 
> However, in the first trailer it said "This is where it all comes together"
> I'm still hoping for a pokemon rainbow type situation.



Me too, I hope it's "the rest", I hope that that part about Kalos is true


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 2, 2016)

Guys, go and checkout the pokemon japan youtube channel, they just uploaded heaps of gameplay vids about 30 mins ago! 

GET HYPE KIDS


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> So you don't have to capture them to register them. 0_0



It's only the catch location or the data when you register it using friends


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> Me too, I hope it's "the rest" I hope that about Kaloa


Maybe every island will have other regions pokemon 

like island one has kanto
etc...

then you can also get that regions legendary there.


----------



## Treeko (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> "Mèhlemèhle" is the pronouncation I guess, and it's like "central -, coastal - and mountain Kalos", I guess


I am guessing melemele is the name of one of the islands(maybe the one you start at?), they probably left alola pokedex in there just so that pokefans would go mad with speculation xD


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Your Pokedex is a rotom!​


​Forget everything else, this is literally the coolest thing.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Maybe every island will have other regions pokemon
> 
> like island one has kanto
> etc...
> ...



I guess that might be it, since they talk about "the region being chockful of nothing, but rare Pokémon"


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> I guess that might be it, since they talk about "the region being chockful of nothing, but rare Pokémon"


Where did they say that?


----------



## Kartik (Jun 2, 2016)

The games look great.I'm now boarding the hype train


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

Treeko said:


> I am guessing melemele is the name of one of the islands(maybe the one you start at?), they probably left alola pokedex in there just so that pokefans would go mad with speculation xD



Don't think so, Nintendo hates it when they leave things in (See homebrew )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BurningDesire said:


> Where did they say that?



US and UK gameplay trailer


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> Don't think so, Nintendo hates it when they leave things in (See homebrew )
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Guess I skimmed too fast lol


----------



## Treeko (Jun 2, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Forget everything else, this is literally the coolest thing.





Procyon said:


> Don't think so, Nintendo hates it when they leave things in (See homebrew )
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


But the name is pretty odd, anyways more news in a couple of weeks so all aboard the hype train!!!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

Treeko said:


> But the name is pretty odd, anyways more news in a couple of weeks so all aboard the hype train!!!



"Alola" comes from "Aloha"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BurningDesire said:


> Guess I skimmed too fast lol



"Professor Kukui" said that.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

I can already see people nicknaming Lunala as Sailor Moon


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I can already see people nicknaming Lunala as Sailor Moon



Lel, BTW at Pokémon (International) YT channel they talk about Hentai already (about the assistent of "Kukui" ("Lillie"))


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 2, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> pokedex is a rotom



I love that, I wonder if owning a pokedex by default means our pokedex recognizes that we've caught a Rotom.  I'd think it would, but at the same time, i kind of doubt we'll be able to battle with it because that would effectively allow us to battle with 7 pokemon instead of 6/or if they counted him as one of your 6, every single player would have to have 1 of their 6 Pokemon be a Rotom, and obviously that's not going to be something everyone wants.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> I love that, I wonder if owning a pokedex by default means our pokedex recognizes that we've caught a Rotom.  I'd think it would, but at the same time, i kind of doubt we'll be able to battle with it because that would effectively allow us to battle with 7 pokemon instead of 6/or if they counted him as one of your 6, every single player would have to have 1 of their 6 Pokemon be a Rotom, and obviously that's not going to be something everyone wants.



They wanted to be able to have more than six some time ago.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 2, 2016)

The sun legendary looks lame, the moon one looks alright. Not that it matters since legendaries are stupid to use anyway.

Quite a while till release. That's a shame. Kinda feel like playing a pokerman game but don't feel like finding my copy of X/Y.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

"Hau". Apparently, his name in Hawaiian means either: 'cold/snow' - or refers to the 'hibiscus tilliaceus' flower. Note that Phoebe of the Elite Four's name (in Japanese), is a reference to the flower in her hair, the 'hibiscus mutabilis'. Considering their similar namesakes, skintone, and attire - Phoebe is likely from Alola originally, and thus might make a return.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I also read a post back that there might be two regions. Will we be able to go back to Kalos?
> 
> However, in the first trailer it said "This is where it all comes together"
> I'm still hoping for a pokemon rainbow type situation.


I don't know why people way to thing is this linear 
_remake of red and green? Give us gold and silver now! _
Why not a new adventure in Jotho instead?
_Black and white? Now give us grey!(gray?)_
they came with a diferent thing that wasnt bad ...
X and Y, WE NEED Z!!!!
Oh man ...
Also all the nosie for ORAS remake, not a new adventure in Hoeen ...
Now it come syaing it two region ... WHY KALOS???? because wa sthe last non remake one?
Hawaii coud be near  Ishhu or any japanese regin, Kalos is very far (well we can have planes? XD) but can be just another one yet! but why every time people want the obvious?:/ 
(same goes to zelda.. why theyw anted an MM remake instead of a new adventure in Termina? ARGH yeha hope this extra region be Termina! lol)


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 2, 2016)

Part of the dialog on the screen discussing Rotom in the Pokedex reads: "A whole new way for people and Pokemon to communicate, woo!"  And prior to that we see Rotom greeting the player in English.  I have a suspicion that your Pokedex/Rotom is going to also act as a translator for other Pokemon to English/your language.  I recall reading somewhere that they wanted more interactivity with somehow talking with your Pokemon at some point, this definitely looks like it could do just that.


----------



## Treeko (Jun 2, 2016)

Procyon said:


> "Alola" comes from "Aloha"
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I was talking about melemele pokedex.....


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2016)

Treeko said:


> I was talking about melemele pokedex.....



Might come from something Hawaiian.


----------



## putti (Jun 2, 2016)

SO MUCH HYPE. OMG


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2016)

*Looks at calendar.... June 2rd.*
K, so can it stop being June? That would be great.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 2, 2016)

Pretty sweet trailer. Still not a fan of the female's beanie. Thought it'd be better once I saw the actual art but nope. The HP bar looks a wee bit more cartoon-y compared to previous games'. RotomDex is interesting. And the minimap on the touchscreen as seen in the Japanese trailer looks beautiful. Now to wait for another five and a half months


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 2, 2016)

... pokedex... rotom.... poketom? rodex? 

YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST!

I OFFICIALLY CLAIM THE TERM FOR THE NEW POKEDEX AS... "RODEX". YUS.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 2, 2016)

Sees the new professor



Spoiler: me af


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Sees the new professor
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me af


omfg


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I can already see people nicknaming Lunala as Sailor Moon


in the name of the moon, i shall punish you


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

riyaz said:


> in the name of the moon, i shall punish you


\
3m46s


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2016)

Those gameplay videos look cool! I think I'll upload some stills of the JP gameplay footag along with the video released a fe hours ago in 8 hours.


----------



## Platinum2183 (Jun 2, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Region map looking sweet


you can see ho-oh and lugia in the clouds, kind of cool


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 2, 2016)

So from what it looks like, Full Metal Body is either a copy of Clear Body or Hyper Cutter. It seems like they have also removed the 12 letter limit on moves and abilities.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Platinum2183 said:


> you can see ho-oh and lugia in the clouds, kind of cool


What???

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@GalladeGuy found out what he meant


----------



## heartgold (Jun 2, 2016)

High quality images.


----------



## Platinum2183 (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> What???
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @GalladeGuy found out what he meant



Oh I didn't actually watch that video, but still nice to see that it is most likely the case.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Platinum2183 said:


> Oh I didn't actually watch that video, but still nice to see that it is most likely the case.


If Lugia and HOHO are post game like the delta episode I'm fucking done.


----------



## samiam144 (Jun 2, 2016)

If there is a good amount of information being released till release, you bet I'm keeping up to date with GameXplain analysis videos!!!

The islands look beautiful and interesting. I'm feeling the same excitement I've had for Black/White and X/Y 
Hopefully a couple of my friends get this game; I couldn't enjoy ORAS that much without them haha.


----------



## cooroxd (Jun 2, 2016)

Please let there be a bikini outfit for the female main character (∩ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)⊃━☆ﾟ


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> Please let there be a bikini outfit for the female main character (∩ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)⊃━☆ﾟ


Swiggty Swooty I'm coming for that booty

It's Nintendo. So most likely not


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Swiggty Swooty I'm coming for that booty
> 
> It's Nintendo. So most likely not



Only in japan.... hey wait has there ever been any bikini?? Pokemon is the last game i would expect with fanservice like that. Except jessie in the anime, i'm sure the japanese anime has few upskirt shots.


----------



## Rizzorules (Jun 2, 2016)

I dont like anything about this game


----------



## cooroxd (Jun 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Only in japan.... hey wait has there ever been any bikini?? Pokemon is the last game i would expect with fanservice like that. Except jessie in the anime, i'm sure the japanese anime has few upskirt shots.



This is the best I could do in pokemon X/Y (∩ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)⊃━☆ﾟ


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> This is the best I could do in pokemon X/Y (∩ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)⊃━☆ﾟ
> 
> View attachment 51542


She is still cite as fuck xD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> She is still cite as fuck xD


Weather that quailfies as bakini or not, none of the pokemon characters are even that old to even be fanservice material, and i mean the main cast, as well as the Avatar character in every game, I'm sure they are like 12 or younger.


----------



## Platinum2183 (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Swiggty Swooty I'm coming for that booty
> 
> It's Nintendo. So most likely not



It's alright, somebody will eventually make a mod for it


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Weather that quailfies as bakini or not, none of the pokemon characters are even that old to even be fanservice material, and i mean the main cast, as well as the Avatar character in every game, I'm sure they are like 12 or younger.


Weather
Weather
Weather


I just died a little bit...

It's fan service for loliconers xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Platinum2183 said:


> It's alright, somebody will eventually make a mod for it


Like busty may


----------



## cooroxd (Jun 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Weather that quailfies as bakini or not, none of the pokemon characters are even that old to even be fanservice material, and i mean the main cast, as well as the Avatar character in every game, I'm sure they are like 12 or younger.


If their age is on the clock, they're ready for the kock ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> If their age is on the clock, they're ready for the kock ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Welcome to my signature


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Weather
> Weather
> Weather
> 
> ...



Good, I found the grammer police of the forum. I was wondering when I would, I knew there was at least one here.

Also did you just say fan service for loliconers? I dunno what to do, I wanna laugh cause it sounded funny, and then question if that's allowed to be talked about on the forum? There no not safe for work place of the forum right?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Good, I found the grammer police of the forum. I was wondering when I would, I knew there was at least one here.
> 
> Also did you just say fan service for loliconers? I dunno what to do, I wanna laugh cause it sounded funny, and then question if that's allowed to be talked about on the forum? There no not safe for work place of the forum right?



I would assume the term is allowed but not actual images.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I would assume the term is allowed but not actual images.


The term sounds legit to make me laugh, but lolicon is a word by japanese standards. Just "loliconers" you just made that up, or you have a personal dictionary i dunno about, i wanna see it, show me. Lol


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The term sounds legit to make me laugh, but lolicon is a word by japanese standards. Just "loliconers" you just made that up, or you have a personal dictionary i dunno about, i wanna see it, show me. Lol


I'll teach you soon young student. However first I must go hangout with my friend since we're visiting old teachers ^^


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I'll teach you soon young student. However first I must go hangout with my friend since we're visiting old teachers ^^


Burning desire's dictonary, contains lolicon "loliconers" bikinis, uncensored pokemon games and busty may mods.
Get your subscription today!


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 2, 2016)

Aw yiss psychic/steel! I love the lion!

Feel bad for whoever gets that bat thing. It looks so uncomfortable being stuck in that position. All it has as a special is that Hyper Beam 2.0 move while the lion practically gets Flare from Final Fantasy. Lmao

I love the female protagonist's hat omg



BurningDesire said:


> "Hau". Apparently, his name in Hawaiian means either: 'cold/snow' - or refers to the 'hibiscus tilliaceus' flower. Note that Phoebe of the Elite Four's name (in Japanese), is a reference to the flower in her hair, the 'hibiscus mutabilis'. Considering their similar namesakes, skintone, and attire - Phoebe is likely from Alola originally, and thus might make a return.


Just because she's "from" the place means she _has_ to make a return? Isn't that a bit racist?

She's not even from Alola, but maybe her family is. She says she's from Mt Pyre in the Hoenn region. Her grandparents are the old couple that live there. If anything, Phoebe watches over Mt Pyre while her grandparents go to Alola to retire.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 2, 2016)

heartgold said:


> High quality images.
> View attachment 51527 View attachment 51528
> View attachment 51529


how did yougot that?


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Release date: November 18, 2016 for Nintendo 3DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking forward to this! Its awsome


----------



## Doran754 (Jun 2, 2016)

Does this mean we'll see a return of the Day/Night cycle from Silver/Gold in Sun/Moon. The titles seem to suggest so


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 2, 2016)

Nothing really to be excited about imo


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 2, 2016)

DARN IT *WHY *DID MY 3DS HAVE TO BREAK I destroyed it the rest of the way cause a9lh was on it to be more safe then being sued by nintendo and be made an example of


----------



## Platinum2183 (Jun 2, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> DARN IT *WHY *DID MY 3DS HAVE TO BREAK I destroyed it the rest of the way cause a9lh was on it to be more safe then being sued by nintendo and be made an example of


???


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 2, 2016)

Cool rotom pokedex, hope it comes with some sort of useful pokedex mechanic and not just guide advise.


----------



## supercarotte (Jun 2, 2016)

heartgold said:


> High quality images.
> View attachment 51527 View attachment 51528
> View attachment 51529



Someone knows who made the pics from this post ? I saw them on pokebeach too but I can't find who made it.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 2, 2016)

Dat sexy professor


----------



## fr3quency (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm damn hyped! Hype is Unbreakable. This Gen will probably become 2nd or maybe 1st in my list - I believe it has a lot of potential; both the Pokemon and the region.


----------



## NohrPrince (Jun 3, 2016)

ftw your favorite ghost type becomes your pokedex


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 3, 2016)

heartgold said:


> Region map looking sweet



Nice map! Better make it as SIMCITY games!


----------



## hellionz (Jun 3, 2016)

all the attacks visual efects would be the same as legedaries???? it would be awesome!!!

greetings


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2016)

Your Pokedex is a Pokemon now? Your professor is a retired reggae singer? Oh no... Ooooh nooo... ;O;


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not even going to bother trolling this thread... you know why I'd troll it though.
Because a certain somebody doesn't seem to be here. ^^


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 3, 2016)

SUCCesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...
Im lonely without these games


----------



## Naridar (Jun 3, 2016)

What would convince Nintendo/GameFreak to add the information available on Bulbapedia to the pokedex? Like level-up moves, evolutions, egg group, stats, TM compatibility chart, etc., once you raise the pokemon's level high enough (adding a little piece of data with each level), encouraging the player to not just capture and then forget about mons, but to actually try them out for a bit, see how they like them.

Other than that, looking good, the new battle interface is cool and the areas seem large enough (plus holy s***, the characters finally look like actual real-sized people rather than chibis). Aloha, brothers!


----------



## jhjsaat (Jun 3, 2016)

Can't wait to play!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 3, 2016)

I remember being a kid playing Pokemon Platinum and actually staying up until midnight (late for a kid!) to catch Rotom. Didn't know I could just change my DS time x3
For that reason, I think I'm gonna like having a Rotom in my Pokedex! But isn't it odd that, despite having a Rotom in there, the Pokedex will still probably show no entry for Rotom until you get it some other way??


----------



## X Virus (Jun 4, 2016)

Umm,may i know mega evolution in Pokemon sun and moon?is it burst evo?it had been mention at early march 2016 but the news isn't announced anything yet for it at this moment


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 4, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> DARN IT *WHY *DID MY 3DS HAVE TO BREAK I destroyed it the rest of the way cause a9lh was on it to be more safe then being sued by nintendo and be made an example of


...wat. 

Why would you even...?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jun 5, 2016)

This isnt the frickin trailer. This is showing off the legends. The trailer was released a while ago.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> If their age is on the clock, they're ready for the kock ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


You got that from leafyishere


----------



## mimi-dono (Jun 6, 2016)

For the first time, i'm happy to have a 3ds!


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

mimi-dono said:


> For the first time, i'm happy to have a 3ds!


But, what about the homebrew?


----------



## mimi-dono (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> But, what about the homebrew?[/
> What about it?


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jun 7, 2016)

is that Giratina? WTF


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> is that Giratina? WTFView attachment 52068


I can't tell if that is sarcasm lmao


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 7, 2016)

Guyz i thinks i spotted teh tru 1337 ill00min4ti 


TPC (3 letters) l00minati confirmed :o


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 7, 2016)

Information about ALOLA map are here!

http://segmentnext.com/2016/06/03/13-secrets-and-hidden-details-in-pokemon-sun-and-moon-alola-map/


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pokemon games are so unoriginal.
My personal opinion, they are borring and unoriginal.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 8, 2016)

help me to make it reach game freaks?
https://twitter.com/SliterKitsune/status/740047191104978944
Retweet until they notice it! xD

Well I think there are some things they have to change patterns and make it better,also reach more languages that is my main point ...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 11, 2016)

Zygarde new form is now be changed! Plus, have a new moves and ready to BATTLE!!!



Nice Zygarde complete form moves! The letter Z sign was appear, similar to ZORRO style!!!


----------



## Luglige (Jun 13, 2016)

FANFICTION INCOMING!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 14, 2016)

More new Pokemon and new information at E3! Here the video!



Stay tune for another news!


----------

